# Horus Heresy novels dependency graph



## Sammael El'Jacson (Jun 14, 2014)

Months ago I've started establishing a reading order graph of every HH publication from BL, in order to know all prerequisites to a story before I start reading it, hopefully without spoilers or missing context. 


This graph can be found at http://yuml.me/130f1a96


The legend is on the top left, and the acronyms are for anthologies where you can find that story


I only caught up with the series a year ago (I read mostly hardbacks) and I've already had a lot of help to get this graph to its current state. But I still need your help :grin: to make it as comprehensive as can be. Every bit of (spoiler free) contribution is welcome


Do you know of any similar resources? I know of this timeline but I'm not after the exact chronological order of the books (so this doesn't count either)


Sammael El'Jacson


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That could be useful.

I am woefully behind on reading the HH books though, so can't add anything.


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you change the colors to something more distinct?
And can you put in the full name of short story collections? There are so many it's sometimes hard to remember from the abbrevations.

Very handy graph, thanks a lot.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting, though I do believe some of it is a little off. Namely The Last Church, which I think was set during the unification wars. Aslso you have set Fear to Tread after the Unremembered Empire even though the Blood Angels arrive in Macraage at the end of it.


----------



## Sammael El'Jacson (Jun 14, 2014)

> Aslso you have set Fear to Tread after the Unremembered Empire even though the Blood Angels arrive in Macraage at the end of it.


It only says that 'Fear to Tread' should be read after 'The First Heretic' but before 'Vengeful Spirit', as the arrows indicate (columns are just a convenient way for the graph to be drawn).



> Namely The Last Church, which I think was set during the unification wars.


A small passage in 'The Last Church' is better understood if you read 'Mechanicum' before, even if the latter is set long after the former, this isn't a strictly chronological ordering.


----------

